# What would be your dream starter set?



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

One day 6th Edition will be here (knowing GW it'll be around the 2012-2013 date mark) and I can't imagine they won't release a starter set as they've done with 3rd, 4th, and 5th Edition, so what would your dream starter set be?

Personally I'd love to see Imperial Guard and Eldar.
20 Guardsmen, Command Squad, Heavy Weapon Squad, and a Sentinel for the IG; and a squad of Dire Avengers, Autarch, 3 Jetbikes, and a Wraithlord for the Eldar

I was trying to be realistic with what they could fit in the box as I doubt they could fit a Chimera/Leman Russ, or Falcon Grav Tank in the box.

[Before anyone says it, yes we *know* Space Marines will be one of the forces in the eventual set but this is 'wish' thread]


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

One that is actually legal. Lol but tbh, for wolves I would like two wolfpacks and once dev squad with 5ml, feel free to laugh at this point, and a razorback with an fing lasplas.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Squats vs. Ad-Mech FTW! :victory:


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

I may be somewhat influenced by my army, but i'd like to see Eldar get into the box set, jetbikes, Avengers, a farseer and maybe a war walker or wraithlord would be nice. 

Other armies that could be worth a shot would be IG, as the original poster mentioned a good force for them. Chaos marines, just to give them something over their imperial counter-parts. Maybe some nids....ohh nids and IG, then everyone can just do their own version of the Starship Troopers movie.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Plastic SOB vs Slaanesh themed CSM. Oh what beautiful battles they would have.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Do they even have a ML blisterpack? 

Edit: oh shit I didn't read the question completely. I would like to see wolves vs thousand sons since I play wolves but, really, we need to have something else besides another marine kit. I feel asthough a new one should include either GK or SOB. Perhaps a GK/sob vs DE/DC.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Chaos Space Marines (World Eaters) vs Space Marines (Dark Angels)

World Eaters:

12 Khorne Berzerkers (sergeant with Power Weapon), 5 Terminators (with lots of Khornate Iconography), 3 x Obliterators, and a Khorne Lord 

Dark Angels:

10 Tactical Marines - Missile Launcher and Meltagun, 5 DA Vets, 5 Deathwing Terminators (With Iconography of course!) and a Terminator Lord.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

we can wish all we want, but it will always be SPESS MAHREENS vs something. But if i could have a say, then how about DH vs CD, now that would make for a fluffy game (+ we might get plastic grey knight termies)


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

DE vs Necrons...just because it would never happen?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

DH vs WH with one Necron Lord.

Copies produced: 1000

Copies sold: 0000

Conclusion: EPIC FAIL


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Squats vs Zoats


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Squats vs Zoats


I second that!!!

Personally I'd love to see something really fluffy like Thousand Sons vs Space Wolves with say 10 TS, 5 Termies with cool Tzeentchy armour and a Termie Sorcerer for TS and 10GH, 3 TW Cav and a Rune Priest, now that would be cool.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Eldar VS Necrons - fits well with both armies with the story lines and would allow for plastics of certain units that need it ie; they could put wraithguard or banshees in it and for the necrons wraiths and immortals (well atm they could put anything in it and it would make it a plastic set)


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Blue Liger said:


> Eldar VS Necrons - fits well with both armies with the story lines and would allow for plastics of certain units that need it ie; they could put wraithguard or banshees in it and for the necrons wraiths and immortals (well atm they could put anything in it and it would make it a plastic set)


I quite like this combo.
Perhaps something like...

*Space Elves*
Plastic Farseer
10 Dire Avengers or Guardians
5 Howling Banshees or Harlequins
Wraithlord

*Space Robots*
Plastic Lord
10 Warriors
5 Immortals or Pariahs
3 Destroyers or 1 Heavy Destroyer


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Chaos Space Marines (World Eaters) vs Space Marines (Dark Angels)
> 
> World Eaters:
> 
> ...


I would actually second this one. It actually seems do-able and viable


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

They wouldnt have 12 Berzerkers, they would have 8.
And there is no way they would put 3 Obliterators in there.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

Squats Vs Chaos dwarves!
but like, IG Vs somehting...maybe even...IG VS ULTRASMURFS


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I was going to say Tau vs DEldar. With the improvement of models, especially the one-piece, snap-fit models you get in the starter, the Crisis Suits would be awesome; what the True Kin would get is anyone's guess.
However, I'll go along with DH vs CD. With the new GKs coming out next year (if the rumours are to be believed), then there will already be plastics available for Troops and Elites, which could allow for some schmexy character pieces to sneak into the box. The Daemons could have, oooh, plastic Flamers, some sort of plastic Heralds, maybe plastic Fiends. Maybe, ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh, plastic An'ngrath! (I appear to be hallucinating at this point.)

GFP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Grey Knights vs Chaos Demons for the wins! That would be epic! Or Grey Knights vs Ultramarines... 

And the story would be like: "The gayest Space Marine ever to have lived, known as Marneus Calgar, has been possessed by a Slaneshi demon, and the Grey Knights must kill him and destroy the chapter" 


Result: "Marneus Calgar was killed, along with every member of his chapter, and the Grey Knights suffered no cassualties casue they are so much cooler and the are not gay, nor are they smurfs or hippies, and no, they dont use a gay color combination."


Copies produced: 5 000 000

Copies Sold: 5 000 000

= Best starter box ever (!!!)


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Muffinman said:


> Personally I'd love to see something really fluffy like Thousand Sons vs Space Wolves with say 10 TS, 5 Termies with cool Tzeentchy armour and a Termie Sorcerer for TS and 10GH, 3 TW Cav and a Rune Priest, now that would be cool.


Can't argue with that idea... Nothing like a grudge match in a box.


----------



## raven925 (Apr 16, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Grey Knights vs Chaos Demons for the wins! That would be epic! Or Grey Knights vs Ultramarines...
> 
> And the story would be like: "The gayest Space Marine ever to have lived, known as Marneus Calgar, has been possessed by a Slaneshi demon, and the Grey Knights must kill him and destroy the chapter"
> 
> ...




this is probly the best post i have ever read.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

raven925 said:


> this is probly the best post i have ever read.:laugh::laugh:


Ouh... Well... Thanks.... :victory::victory::victory::victory::victory:


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes. So very much yes. 

Except for your usage of "gay". There's nothing wrong with homosexuality or any other meaning of the word "gay". 

May I suggest "arrogant", "inept", and "windbag" as replacements?


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't care so long as they have a plastic Ambull to randomly appear and attack both armies


----------



## Squeaky (May 28, 2010)

I think a Tau vs Eldar would be cool.
The Tau would probably have a fire warrior team, a battlesuit, a stealth team, a devilfish and maybe some kroot, the Eldar would have dire avengers, 2 or 3 jet bikes, a farseer or autarch and either a war walker or some fire dragons. Also some terrain would be cool.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Grey Knights vs Chaos Demons for the wins! That would be epic! Or Grey Knights vs Ultramarines...
> 
> And the story would be like: "The gayest Space Marine ever to have lived, known as Marneus Calgar, has been possessed by a Slaneshi demon, and the Grey Knights must kill him and destroy the chapter"
> 
> ...


My money is on this set, I would even sleep outside my local hobby shop in order to get one.. BTW great post!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

DonFer said:


> My money is on this set, I would even sleep outside my local hobby shop in order to get one.. BTW great post!


Thanks for the support in my campaign to bring down the evil Smurfs! :victory:


----------



## Prepirate1 (Jul 29, 2009)

*This isn't the dream kit?*

Wait you mean this isn't the dream kit?

A Dreadnaught, and 5 terminators for 35 bucks if you split the box with an Ork player. That's just beautiful.:biggrin:


----------



## Boss_Gobbstompa (Aug 6, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> One day 6th Edition will be here (knowing GW it'll be around the 2012-2013 date mark) and I can't imagine they won't release a starter set as they've done with 3rd, 4th, and 5th Edition, so what would your dream starter set be?
> 
> Personally I'd love to see Imperial Guard and Eldar.
> 20 Guardsmen, Command Squad, Heavy Weapon Squad, and a Sentinel for the IG; and a squad of Dire Avengers, Autarch, 3 Jetbikes, and a Wraithlord for the Eldar
> ...


Personally, anything BUT Space Marines, heh.

The idea of IG vs. Eldar is good, but IG are so cheap, points-wise, they'd have to fit a ton of them in the box to match anything that they put in for Eldar. However, it would be a nice moment to introduce plastic Aspect Warriors.

I wouldn't mind seeing Dark Eldar again either, though. But maybe with fewer pointy bits. The main reason I never played them was because I kept hurting myself on the bits I got in 3rd Edition.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

How about: Blood Angels vs Chaos 

Blood Angels

1x Captain, 10x Assault Marines, 5x Death Company, 1x Baal Predator 

Chaos

1x Chaos Lord, 10x Chaos Marines, 5x Terminators, 1x Predator


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

i would like to see SM vs CSM the biggest rivalry match offs that gw could do. i would like to see ultramrines vs Emperors children but we all know that gw will use 1 of the 2 chaos poster childs black legion or red corsairs but im asuming that it will be Black Legion considering that they are the chapter of the greatest primarch Horus.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Why is this thread full of 'I want to see Space Marines Vs Space Marines'?

That's not a starter set, that's a normal day down at the gaming club. Not only is it boring - it fails to teach the game and just encourages the next generation of players to believe that 40k is Space Marines and nothing but.

It's a given that one of the forces in the box will always be Marines (Specifically Ultras, deal with it, I have) - that means that the other force must _never_ be CSM.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

This would definitely never happen but I'd like to see... Sisters of Battle vs Eldar. PLASTIC sister of battle squad, canoness, celstian squad with a banner, seraphim squad vs Farseer, dire avengers, warlock with storm guardians, and a war walker.

Another cool and fluffy one would be Grey Knights vs Deamons. More likely than to see SoB in one too since it'd be space marines of sorts...

My prediction for the actual set... Ultramarines vs Something. haha


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Babypowder said:


> My prediction for the actual set... Ultramarines vs Something. haha


Thats kind if obivious... And I hate that fact :headbutt:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

vs necrons? They`re not getting any other release anytime soon and it would be nice to have some plastics that weren`t so painstakingly converted.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

CSM vs Eldar
10 marines, 6 noise marines, lord, rhino?

10 guardians, dire avengers, farseer or autarch and grav tank?

Be kinda sweet!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Imperial Guard vs Dark Eldar.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Imperial Guard vs Dark Eldar.


Be good if it had an IG Chimera in it. Could do with some half-price Chimeras.

Not that they are expensive individually, but when you need at least a dozen of them the cost adds up.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

It would most likely involve armies with recent updates (like AOBR being SM and Orks).

Ultramarines are essentially default through what they represent: A simple starter army with no attached confusing Special Rules for new players.

Races possibly updated for 6th, or with it in mind: DE, Necron, SoB, DH or Tau (?)
GW won't have Imperial on Imperial, so it's narrowed to DE, Necs, or Tau. Those 3 races would kindly do with model updates (DE obviously, Necs really only need tweeks or additions and Tau tweeks or additions)

so really:
-SM vs DE
-SM vs Nec's
-SM vs Tau

Could work?

Grish


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Guard or Tau versus "Orks that actually get their squad based options decently represened", maybe.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

KingOfCheese said:


> Be good if it had an IG Chimera in it. Could do with some half-price Chimeras.
> 
> Not that they are expensive individually, but when you need at least a dozen of them the cost adds up.


Wayland Games is your answer..half price almost.


----------



## Cadian440th (Jul 20, 2010)

Eventually we all know it will just be UM vs some other SM chapter but as for a wish i would love to see a IG or Eldar vs CD or CSM


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I could go with some SM vs Tau action in a starter.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

I would love to see GKs Vs. CDs!

However, it would kind of be mucked up at the same time as a starter box tends to be around 500pts a piece but for GKs that's tiny .

My bet is on UMs Vs. Necrons as both DE and eldar need precise tactics in order to work properly and this needs to be for beginers! And necrons need new models anyway as they only have metal elites and HQ.

Heck! Necrons need new rules for christ's sake!


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dream Starter set?

2 3000 point armies (don't care about which 2) for $30.

If you're gonna dream, dream big right? :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

HOBO said:


> Wayland Games is your answer..half price almost.


I get them from Maelstrom, works out cheaper again.
But even so, it is still stupidly expensive for a Mech IG list.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

CF vs Orks-Give us a Cortez model


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Vanchet said:


> CF vs Orks-Give us a Cortez model


Don't you mean give us *another* Cortez model?








only place I could find where you can still buy him:
http://www.nugaming.com/html/s_m_other_chapters.html


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Yea-a better one >.>


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

Wait, wait wait... wait....... wait. 

Chaos Divided


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd love to see guard vs traitor guard as its probably one of the most common matchups in the stories.
given that all the other boxes have been marines vs something I doubt that will happen.
the last boxes have been
Orks vs marines
dark eldar vs marines
nids vs marines
orks vs marines
I doubt you'd ever see marines vs chaos marines and chapter specific 
stuff would be wishful thinking as theyre not ultra smurfs.


----------

